# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Viruses, Adware, Spyware, Hijackers  >  Submiting Samples to add to your tests

## Ultima Weapon

I would like to submit mallware samples here to contribute to your tests. I captured some of the mallwares using virtualization & quarantined in my av. some mallware were from my customers computers.. Can anyone Pls tell me where to submit the samples.???

----------


## Sjoeii

This might be usefull
http://www.av-comparatives.org/forum...ad&threadID=10

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> This might be usefull
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/forum...ad&threadID=10


 Thanks to Nick Golovko, He told me what to 
Scan them at VirusTotal 
and post here:

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=12941

----------

